# Costco bonless pork shoulder



## basing110 (May 22, 2017)

I have about 25 people to feed this saturday about 1230 serve time. 

Using my gmg davy crockett with lumberjack competition blend pellets at 225F

I picked up a 16.45lb boneless pork shoulder from costco which i understand is really 2 shoulders so about 8lbs each.

Will this be enough for pulled pork? I figure about 1/2 lb each person since this is the main protein. Everyone coming is bringing a side or drinks. 

How much loss in weight should i expect in cooking? Will this be enough meat?

Gonna get it rubbed and in saran wrap in fridge thursday night about 6pm

Friday night fire up smoker at 6pm and get the temp stabilized and put the shoulders on at 7pm

8lb butts i figured 16 hr cook time with no wrapping.

Pull off grill when temp reaches 205F at approximately 10am ish depending on how long it takes them to cook

Wrap in foil and put in empty cooler with blankets for 2 hrs then start pulling at 12pm

Does this sound about right? Any tweeks or suggestions. I am all ears as this is my first long and big cook


----------



## noboundaries (May 22, 2017)

Perfect!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 23, 2017)

I agree, your plan is well thought out.

I think it will work out perfectly!

Al


----------



## sauced (May 23, 2017)

Sounds good!!!


----------



## shyzabrau (May 23, 2017)

Most people seem to factor in a 40% loss (50% for bone-in).

That would give you 9.9 pounds or 0.4 pounds per person (6.3 ounces).

Just to be safe, you might want another butt (or another protein - maybe boneless, skinless chicken thighs).


----------



## johnmeyer (May 23, 2017)

I come up with about the same numbers as Shyzabrau: expect to lose about 1/3 of the weight during cooking (i.e., you get 0.66 pounds for each 1.00 pound of raw pork, meaning you have to multiply the finished serving size by 1.5). As for portion size, when I save pulled pork in portion-sized vacuum bags for reheating, I weigh 5 oz. into each bag. That makes a pretty good sandwich, even without the addition of coleslaw, or whatever else you might put on your pulled pork sandwiches.

So my calculation is this:

(25 people) * (5 oz per person) * (1.5 for loss during cooking) = 188 oz. = 12 pounds.

If you think people might get second helpings or be hungrier than most, you might want to cook more than this.

Just like you, I get my pork shoulders at Costco, and our local outlet also sells two 8-pound shoulders in one bag. That 16 pounds would be just right for your crowd, and I think would give you a nice safety margin so you don't run out.

So, I think what you are planning sounds perfect.


----------



## basing110 (May 23, 2017)

Awesome to hear... I will get some q view up once it get it al done


----------



## sauced (May 23, 2017)

Yes...you can also add in some smoked wings!!


----------



## basing110 (May 24, 2017)

Well got my fireboard in.. Testing it out.. Found out my gmg davy crockett is hotter on the right side by 100 F when the diffuser is set open and set to 450F for pizza.. The flame sheild is all the way to the right also.. Gonna close up diffuser and check at 225F for my smoke and see what the difference is


----------



## basing110 (May 24, 2017)

About 30 to 40 F difference on 225F with diffuser closed


----------



## basing110 (May 26, 2017)

Just readin around some more and found that since these are boneless i need to cook them at 250F till meat hits 140F within 4 hrs to avoid bacteria... Then i can drop it back down to 225F..

Sound about right?

Also since bone is out and they are cut i should twine them which i dont have twine.. So going to push it all as close together as possible once on grill and not move it


----------



## basing110 (May 27, 2017)

20170526_191919.jpg



__ basing110
__ May 27, 2017


















20170527_102504.jpg



__ basing110
__ May 27, 2017


















20170527_124919.jpg



__ basing110
__ May 27, 2017


----------



## johnmeyer (May 27, 2017)

They look spectacular!


----------



## ncsmokeandgrill (May 27, 2017)

Great looking pulled pork!!


----------

